# Frog I.D...



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I posted the other day about a wild frog in my viv., well i found a couple more of them around my pond when i was rearranging plants. I posted a couple of photos for identification. The first two are one frog and the third photo is another one that was a little larger with no stripes. For a size reference, the first one could almost fit his entire body, legs and all on a dime. Thanks.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a Florida Cricket Frog, a sub-speices of the Southern Cricket Frog (Acris gryllus). The frog in your photos is much darker than the one in my Audubon field guide though. It says they reach 5/8-1 1/4" and have very webbed hind toes, but the webbing doesn't reach the tip of the first toe or the next-to-last joint of the longest toe.

Mike


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

roxrgneiss said:


> Looks like a Florida Cricket Frog, a sub-speices of the Southern Cricket Frog (Acris gryllus). The frog in your photos is much darker than the one in my Audubon field guide though. It says they reach 5/8-1 1/4" and have very webbed hind toes, but the webbing doesn't reach the tip of the first toe or the next-to-last joint of the longest toe.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, I have heard them call and they sound a lot like a cricket. That may be where they got the name.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure thing, I was just looking around on the net and found a sub-species name; Acris gryllus dorsalis.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

your frogs are _Eleutherodactaylus planirostris._ The Greenhouse frog

The most widespread invasive (frog) and furthest north. You are doing great with the exotics. Now we need a coqui but if you find one in Orlando, it will be a state range record. I think they are getting close to my condo in FtL though..... Can't miss THAT call.

Reddish brown body, warty skin and most telling.....no "X" marks on the back eliminates the peeper and no webb feet eliminates the _Genus Acris._


Great pics on those Jerm....try to get some of those pool toad tads now..

Later, Phil


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> your frogs are _Eleutherodactaylus planirostris._ The Greenhouse frog
> 
> 
> 
> Reddish brown body, warty skin and most telling.....no "X" marks on the back eliminates the peeper and no webb feet eliminates the _Genus Acris._


Good job, I hadn't even looked at the feet....


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> your frogs are _Eleutherodactaylus planirostris._ The Greenhouse frog
> 
> The most widespread invasive (frog) and furthest north. You are doing great with the exotics. Now we need a coqui but if you find one in Orlando, it will be a state range record. I think they are getting close to my condo in FtL though..... Can't miss THAT call.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is definately what they are. I am amazed at how many of them there are around my house, they must have been introduced years ago. I did release the ones that I caught but killing them would not have mad a difference in how many were around. Thanks for the info!


----------

